# Jesus Doesn't Love Everyone



## Adaj (Mar 29, 2011)

This is really serious. My MIL has been spewing evil words for years now, and I don't like it at all. Let me say that I was born and raised as a Catholic. I attended Mass almost every Sunday, and I went to Catholic schools. My family is very religious, and when things got tough, my mom would always say, "talk to God" about whatever was going on.

Fastforward years later, and I'm involved with SO (he isn't religious, but believes). MIL is a part of this "church" called Israelites Church of God in Jesus Christ. I've HAD it with her and this nonsense she keeps pushing on me. No disrespect to anyone in this forum who may be a part of this "faith," "religion"...idk what to call it. These Israelites don't believe in Christmas, Easter, or any of these "so-called holidays" as they say. They believe in the 12 tribes, and Edom or Esau is the white race and they will be doomed when Christ returns. "Blacks" are the chosen ones according to MIL and the Israelites.

One has to understand that I believe in God and his powers--I have witnessed it. I can't come to terms with someone who says that God doesn't love everyone, and that He hates anyone who is not a part of the 12 tribes. I CAN'T AND I WON'T believe that foolery. For instance, MIL was in JOY because of the earthquake that happened in Japan. She credits the earthquake to God and His wrath. She says it's only the beginning of what is to come. When bad things happen to white people, she's literally happy about it<--that's evil to me.

Ladies, I can go on and on about the things that I've heard this woman say, but I won't. I just wanted to vent because it bothers my heart when she talks about this stuff when I believe otherwise. Also, I try to keep dd (who is 3) away from her bc I don't want MIL to impose that crap on my child. I don't need my child thinking that white people are evil. It's very bothersome. Thanks for reading.


----------



## ThickHair (Mar 29, 2011)

I would tell her that you will not engage in any religious talk with her and don't do it, just shut it down.  If she can't accept that then she will continue to make herself look like a fool.  Please don't let her poision your dd's mind.


----------



## Adaj (Mar 29, 2011)

ThickHair said:


> I would tell her that you will not engage in any religious talk with her and don't do it, just shut it down. If she can't accept that then she will continue to make herself look like a fool. *Please don't let her poision your dd's mind.*


 
SO's nephew had to get picked up from school one day because he wouldn't share. Why didnt he share? Because the "little boy was white, and God doesn't like white people." That's exactly what he told the teacher...I kid you not.

It just amazes me that people are out here believing this stuff. It's a cult if you ask me . 

She knows now to not speak about her "beliefs" when DD is in her presence (SO shut that down).


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, sorry to hear this. Life, relationships, in-laws, parenting, etc can be difficult enough as it is w/o adding differences in core belief systems in the mix. I was going to ask how does SO feel about you keeping dd away from his mom? Does he stand up to her and back you up since he believes only? What will that look like in your marriage if and when other kids are born and life unfolds? It saddens my heart to hear of ppl teaching kids to hate others regardless as to their ethnicities as well. Hate is wrong period.

Just re-read your last post. I see SO shut her down when she tried to share her beliefs. That's encouraging. Will you all be living close to each other? That will make a big difference too. I pray God's spirit will lead you into the truth of _all_ things. And yes, Jesus really does love everyone, not their behaviors but he absolutely loves them.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 29, 2011)

As an observant fellow catholic, my heart goes out to you.  I totally understand.  She is part of a black supremacy group cult.   The command for the 12 tribes of Israel is to respect everyone, Jew or gentile.  It's the nutshell of the whole faith - the golden rule.  Delusion fueled by hatred...your MIL.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 29, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> As an observant fellow catholic, my heart goes out to you.  I totally understand.  She is part of a black supremacy group cult.   The command for the 12 tribes of Israel is to respect everyone, Jew or gentile.  It's the nutshell of the whole faith - the golden rule.  Delusion fueled by hatred...your MIL.



Exactly, this is a 'hate' group.  It's based upon bitterness and wrath, none of which God is a part of.  This group is not based upon the 'order' of God.  

And you are absolutely correct, Guitarhero, this is a cult.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 29, 2011)

FabGorgeousWestIndian said:


> SO's nephew had to get picked up from school one day because he wouldn't share. Why didnt he share? Because the "little boy was white, and God doesn't like white people." That's exactly what he told the teacher...I kid you not.
> 
> It just amazes me that people are out here believing this stuff. It's a cult if you ask me .
> 
> She knows now to not speak about her "beliefs" when DD is in her presence (SO shut that down).



I'm so sorry that you have to go through this.  

You may not 'feel' that this is true, but your mother-in-law is the one in trouble; what you are experiencing with her is nothing in comparison to what she has gotten herself into with this group based upon 'hatred'.   

They feed upon the tragedy and hurt of others, when indeed they should be praying and sending aid to help them, no matter what color.  

Do you know that you are the "Joseph" in this situation.  God has raised you up as the one to love this woman and pray for her salvation or she will die in a state of unrest, for there is no rest in hatred and ill will.  

The more you pray, the more peace you will have and this enemy who resides in her soul, will go away and bring this woman's heart, in line with the true love of Jesus.   

Prayer brings peace for it rebukes and weakens the sting of the enemy.  satan has no power against prayer.    With your loving prayers, you've taken it away from him and have also set your Mother-in-law, free.  

You got this...   Oh yes.  You do.   

Love and prayer... nothing can prevail over it, nor over you.  :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Mar 29, 2011)

OP, nothing wrong with venting.... I feel you. If you find it in your heart to pray for your MIL, that God can release any spiritual bonds/shackles, that's the best thing you can do for her - trust that God will fix it all. I've lived with folks who thought this way and replaced God with The Black Man and it's a deep, dark place in the mind to be. My nieces grew up under that demonic grip and are now of age and slowly (and thankfully) _recuperrating_ are turning to God..so I commend you for protecting your child. God is able ... stay encouraged.


----------



## divya (Mar 30, 2011)

Pray for her. Be good to her...and speak as God leads you. Be the change that you want to see in her. Honestly, that's really all you can do. Of course, shield your DD as much as possible. As long as you are teaching her right at home, she will be alright. 

It's frustrating but I have to admit that I chuckled a bit. Your MIL reminds me of my grandmother. She has something to say about virtually everyone who isn't Catholic. She used to call us Mad-ventists and calls Jehovah's Witnesses...Jehovah's Wickedness...all kinds of stuff.  I laugh, but it really is sad.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 31, 2011)

I never heard of MIL, but there are some actual Christians that believe that Jesus and/or God does not love everyone.  My father is one of them and he associates himself with the Southern Baptist denomination. My father did not believe this at first until he met this minister who was at the church that my father now pastors for. The minister no longer attends the church. My father and this minister sided with Calvinism, and alot of other people who side with Calvinism have this belief about God/Jesus not loving everyone. They use the scripture about "God loving Jacob and hating Esau" to support their claim.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I never heard of MIL,


 MIL = Mother-in-Law ...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

divya said:


> Pray for her. Be good to her...and speak as God leads you. [
> 
> B]Be the change that you want to see in her. Honestly, that's really all you can do. Of course, shield your DD as much as possible. As long as you are teaching her right at home, she will be alright. [/B]
> 
> ...



divya ... ITA.  

I think everyone has a family member like this.    And they can be quite the 'character'.  I have a distant relative like ths and sometimes we just have to laugh to keep from 'crying' at some of thing 'crazy' things that come out of her brain.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

Laela said:


> OP, nothing wrong with venting.... I feel you.
> 
> If you find it in your heart to pray for your MIL, that God can release any spiritual bonds/shackles, that's the best thing you can do for her - trust that God will fix it all.
> 
> I've lived with folks who thought this way and replaced God with The Black Man and it's a deep, dark place in the mind to be. My nieces grew up under that demonic grip and are now of age and slowly (and thankfully) _recuperrating_ are turning to God..so I commend you for protecting your child. God is able ... stay encouraged.



I love this... "God will fix it all..."  

Indeed He will and always does.  Praise Him... :Rose:


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> @divya ... ITA.
> 
> I think everyone has a family member like this.  And they can be quite the 'character'. I have a distant relative like ths and sometimes we just have to laugh to keep from 'crying' at some of thing 'crazy' things that come out of her brain.


 Co-signing w/ Shimmie,
I have several racist uncles- several **raises left eyebrow** SMH. They are just as wrong as the proverbial two left shoes but I love them.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 31, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> MIL = Mother-in-Law ...



 Thanks Shimmie. I should've known that!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Thanks Shimmie. I should've know that!



I first thought it was 'MILK" ... 

Then I thought it was MLK (Martin Luther King)...

Who can keep up with all of these acronyms?


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> Co-signing w/ Shimmie,
> I have several racist uncles- several **raises left eyebrow** SMH. They are just as wrong as the proverbial two left shoes but I love them.



I won't talk about the 'uncle' who knows the entire Bible and literally 'spits' out every word cussing everybody out and telling them to go to hell, and drunk as a skunk when he does.  

At one point, I thought that he knows more scripture than Jesus... he certainly pulled some out that I had to go and research.


----------



## ThickHair (Mar 31, 2011)

FabGorgeousWestIndian said:


> SO's nephew had to get picked up from school one day because he wouldn't share. Why didnt he share? Because the "little boy was white, and God doesn't like white people." That's exactly what he told the teacher...I kid you not.
> 
> It just amazes me that people are out here believing this stuff. It's a cult if you ask me .
> 
> She knows now to not speak about her "beliefs" when DD is in her presence (SO shut that down).


She is off the chain.  That is totally unacceptable behavior from her.


----------



## Adaj (Mar 31, 2011)

ThickHair said:


> She is off the chain. That is totally unacceptable behavior from her.


 

She really is.  I didn't know that the Israelites have a show--i don't know what channel, but I was flipping through the channels, and they actually have a time slot to speak the "truth."  I've also seen them on the corners in certain areas preaching loudly.  I just can't with these people.

MIL had the nerve to tell me one day that it shouldn't be a problem for SO to date other women (these Israelites believe in polygamy).  I wanted to .  

Also, I had to point out to her that any "church" that expels its members indefinitely is not a church.  I don't know the specifics of why she was expelled, but it's been about three years since the expulsion.  She still preaches and believes what was taught to her.  She makes sure she records the show when it airs so she can remain in the loop.

Do any of you know any Black Israelites personally? Are they like my MIL?


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

FabGorgeousWestIndian said:


> She really is.  I didn't know that the Israelites have a show--i don't know what channel, but I was flipping through the channels, and they actually have a time slot to speak the "truth."  I've also seen them on the corners in certain areas preaching loudly.  I just can't with these people.
> 
> MIL had the nerve to tell me one day that it shouldn't be a problem for SO to date other women (these Israelites believe in polygamy).  I wanted to .
> 
> ...


I don't have know anyone personally although I have encountered a few of them at family events (who were friends of friends of family, who just happened to be there as part of event) and could not engage into a peaceful conversation with them. 

I just don't talk to folks who are hostile.  

As for them being on TV, I don't think that any 'hate group' should be allowed on the air.  It's not good practice to have a terrorist on the media.


----------



## mrselle (Mar 31, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I won't talk about the 'uncle' who knows the entire Bible and literally 'spits' out every word cussing everybody out and telling them to go to hell, and drunk as a skunk when he does.
> 
> At one point, I thought that he knows more scripture than Jesus... he certainly pulled some out that I had to go and research.



Don't we all have this uncle? ;-)  I have an uncle who can quote every other scipture in the old testament and work it to is advantage.  I'll never forget the time he tried to convince me that the proper definition for adultery is when a wife cheats on her husband, NOT when a husband cheats on his wife.  Therefore, it is not a sin if a husband cheats on his wife.  SMH.


----------



## Honi (Mar 31, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I never heard of MIL, but there are some actual Christians that believe that Jesus and/or God does not love everyone.  My father is one of them and he associates himself with the Southern Baptist denomination. My father did not believe this at first until he met this minister who was at the church that my father now pastors for. The minister no longer attends the church. My father and this minister sided with Calvinism, and alot of other people who side with Calvinism have this belief about God/Jesus not loving everyone. They use the scripture about "God loving Jacob and hating Esau" to support their claim.



In studying the Bible I’ve learned that names actually have meaning. Numbers too but not sure why yet.

Christians often read scripture out of context. Book of Romans was written in Greek. The word “hate” has no equivalent direct translation. The greek word “hate” means to love less. 

In Genesis 25:23 God foretold the twins' fate: the older (Esau) shall serve the younger (Jacob).  It is talking about nations, not individuals. To Hebrews, the name Esau means "Doer".

 “The Lord said to her,
‘Two nations are in your womb,
and two peoples from within you will be separated;
one people will be stronger than the other,
and the older will serve the younger.”

The words “love” and “hate” does not refer to God’s emotions but His CHOICE for one over the other because of the covenant. The Lord God renamed Jacob, Israel. The meaning of Israel has various meanings such as "striven with God", "God perseveres, contends", etc.


----------



## Laela (Mar 31, 2011)

woah!   Ok, then!  




mrselle said:


> Don't we all have this uncle? ;-) I have an uncle who can quote every other scipture in the old testament and work it to is advantage. I'll never forget the time he tried to convince me that the *proper definition for adultery* *is when a wife cheats on her husband, NOT when a husband cheats on his wife*. Therefore, it is not a sin if a husband cheats on his wife. SMH.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 31, 2011)

Honi said:


> In studying the Bible I’ve learned that names actually have meaning. Numbers too but not sure why yet.
> 
> Christians often read scripture out of context. Book of Romans was written in Greek. The word “hate” has no equivalent direct translation. The greek word “hate” means to love less.
> 
> ...



I agree. I have actually explained this to my father before along with some more stuff and he gets really upset. I don't know how he got so strong minded about this "love Jacob/hate Esau" concept. I don't see how my father and other people like him can live comfortably with this belief. I would think they would be sitting up worrying and hoping they are part of the "love Jacob" group. I know my father has to vocalize and emphasize over and over how he is one of God's Elect and that he has eternal security no matter what he says or does.


----------



## Adaj (Mar 31, 2011)

Honi said:


> In studying the Bible I’ve learned that names actually have meaning. Numbers too but not sure why yet.
> 
> Christians often read scripture out of context. Book of Romans was written in Greek. The word “hate” has no equivalent direct translation. The greek word “hate” means to love less.
> 
> ...


 
She takes this literally--well, the Israelites take this literally.  To sum it up, she says that indeed, blacks and whites are two separate nations because of what's written in the book of Genesis.  "One people will be stronger than the other"--the Israelites translate that to modern day that the white ppl are stronger than the blacks because we work for "the man."  "And the older will serve the younger"--again, their translation is that we have been serving "Esau" since slavery.

I just can't with this stuff.  I know how I was raised.  I know that not all people are the same, and that there are indeed, evil people amongst us, but I refuse to believe this stuff that my MIL and the Black Israelites are teaching.


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 31, 2011)

When G-d gave Torah, it wasn't just presented to the Hebrews, it was presented to various other peoples.  Only the Hebrews accepted it without comprehending it  because everybody else put stipulations on the "contract."     It was the Jews who accepted G-d's Torah, written and oral.  Love and chosenhood in this sense can be the same, imho.  You are chosen or accepted to be chosen to do the hard work to bring truth to the world.


----------



## Honi (Mar 31, 2011)

FabGorgeousWestIndian said:


> She takes this literally--well, the Israelites take this literally.  To sum it up, she says that indeed, blacks and whites are two separate nations because of what's written in the book of Genesis.  "One people will be stronger than the other"--the Israelites translate that to modern day that the white ppl are stronger than the blacks because we work for "the man."  "And the older will serve the younger"--again, their translation is that we have been serving "Esau" since slavery.
> 
> I just can't with this stuff.  I know how I was raised.  I know that not all people are the same, and that there are indeed, evil people amongst us, but I refuse to believe this stuff that my MIL and the Black Israelites are teaching.



Alrighty then! 

She suffers from some real stinkin' thinkin' here . I feel so sorry for her.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 31, 2011)

Malachi 1:2-5 (King James Version)

 2I have loved you, saith the LORD. Yet ye say, Wherein hast thou loved us? Was not Esau Jacob's brother? saith the LORD: yet I loved Jacob,

 3And I hated Esau, and laid his mountains and his heritage waste for the dragons of the wilderness.

 4Whereas Edom saith, We are impoverished, but we will return and build the desolate places; thus saith the LORD of hosts, They shall build, but I will throw down; and they shall call them, The border of wickedness, and, The people against whom the LORD hath indignation for ever.

 5And your eyes shall see, and ye shall say, The LORD will be magnified from the border of Israel.


Here is a commentary of these verse from my Life Applications Bible:

The phrase "I hated Esau" does not refer to Esau's eternal destiny. It simply means that God chose Jacob, not his brother Esau, to be the one through whom the nation of Israel and the Messiah would come. God allowed Esau to father a nation, but this nation, Edom, later became one of Israel's chief enemies. The story is found in Genesis 25:19-26. Because God chose Jacob and his descendants as the nation through whom the world would be blessed, God cared for them in a special way. Ironically, they rejected God after he chose them.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

mrselle said:


> Don't we all have this uncle? ;-)  I have an uncle who can quote every other scipture in the old testament and work it to is advantage.  I'll never forget the time he tried to convince me that the proper definition for adultery is when a wife cheats on her husband, NOT when a husband cheats on his wife.  Therefore, it is not a sin if a husband cheats on his wife.  SMH.





Please don't get me started on _'Uncle Beanie'_...   (Code Name to protect the innocent  He might be reading this thread  .

But the man is truly a 'bean head', rolling all kinds of foolishness outta' his brain and mouth.  

I ain't neva' unda' stood how someone can 'cuss in scriptures'...   I mean, how can you say... Jesus with so many damns, and 'its, and hells and such...  

Can somebody here please explain that to me.     I just wanna know.  

And please don't let music be playing and they start dancing to it in a slow and crooked grind (sorry ), and then when they realize it's a Gospel song, they start cryin' "Jesus".  

It's a whole nutha' world out there ... a whole nutha' world.  And it's spinning in another direction. 

We've been praying for 'Uncle Beanie' for a long, long, time,  And we are some praying folks, ya' heard.      And we are not giving up.  Uncle Beanie ain't goin' to hell.    Hell is scared of him...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

FabGorgeousWestIndian said:


> She takes this literally--well, the Israelites take this literally.  To sum it up, she says that indeed, blacks and whites are two separate nations because of what's written in the book of Genesis.  "One people will be stronger than the other"--the Israelites translate that to modern day that the white ppl are stronger than the blacks because we work for "the man."  "And the older will serve the younger"--again, their translation is that we have been serving "Esau" since slavery.
> 
> I just can't with this stuff.  I know how I was raised.  I know that not all people are the same, and that there are indeed, evil people amongst us, but I refuse to believe this stuff that my MIL and the Black Israelites are teaching.



I can see God changing her heart.  You are a beautiful expression of God's love that she will follow.    

There's always someone in our families who are radical.  God gives them to us, and while we are saying, 'No thank you...", God is saying love and pray.

I admire how you and your husband are raising your daughter in love.  Teach to love her Grandmommie and to pray for her each day to have a soft heart for Jesus.   God runs to answer the prayers of children.   

That group your MIL is in is a terror, I truly believe your MIL joined them from lonliness and hurt, the anger gives her 'power', but it is a puedo power that cannot prevail against the love of God for her and your prayers.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2011)

mrselle said:


> Don't we all have this uncle? ;-)  I have an uncle who can quote every other scipture in the old testament and work it to is advantage.
> 
> *I'll never forget the time he tried to convince me that the proper definition for adultery is when a wife cheats on her husband, NOT when a husband cheats on his wife.  Therefore, it is not a sin if a husband cheats on his wife.  SMH*.



   

mrselle.... 'they' *all* say this.  It's their favorite 'Bible verse'.  


"Uncle Beanie"....


----------



## luthiengirlie (Apr 7, 2011)

FabGorgeousWestIndian said:


> She really is. I didn't know that the Israelites have a show--i don't know what channel, but I was flipping through the channels, and they actually have a time slot to speak the "truth." I've also seen them on the corners in certain areas preaching loudly. I just can't with these people.
> 
> MIL had the nerve to tell me one day that it shouldn't be a problem for SO to date other women (these Israelites believe in polygamy). I wanted to .
> 
> ...


 


*I know some Isralites.. I am one.. we are ALL not like this.. what you are talking about are the EXTREMISTS.. the GreatMilstone group... I consider myself one of the 12 tribes of Isreal.. I dont hate white people... and all that....  but these are EXTREMIST..even other Isrealites mock them.. PLEASE REMEMBER THAT. *


----------



## Prudent1 (Apr 7, 2011)

^^^ Makes perfect sense b/c there are always imposters/ extremists among any group.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 7, 2011)

luthiengirlie said:


> *I know some Isralites.. I am one.. we are ALL not like this.. what you are talking about are the EXTREMISTS.. the GreatMilstone group... I consider myself one of the 12 tribes of Isreal.. I dont hate white people... and all that....  but these are EXTREMIST..even other Isrealites mock them.. PLEASE REMEMBER THAT. *



Thank you for sharing this.  :Rose:

It's good to learn the truth so that we can understand.  

Sadly, this is how Christians are viewed because of the 'few' extremists which bring bitter waters instead of living waters to those who hunger and thirst for righteousness.


----------

